

Your New Agreement With Google, Chrome Users   - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_google_chrome_license.php

======
bootload
_"... To summarize: children, robots and anonymous people are now welcome, you
don't have to worry about keeping your mouth shut and there's no longer a
method for terminating your relationship with Google described in the document
..."_

Don't usually post rww posts but this one is worth reading for the changes in
the Chrome EULA ~ <http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_text.html> Do
other browsers have EULA agreements? I'm sure IE has (Is it as restrictive?).
What about Mozilla and other free source browsers?

~~~
jrockway
Yes, Mozilla's default Firefox has a pretty lame EULA that you "have" to agree
to. (I know Ubuntu got strong-armed to displaying this. I am glad I don't use
Ubuntu or Firefox.)

Fortunately, Debian's version of Firefox (Iceweasel) only uses the GPLd
(actually tri-licensed) code, which places no restrictions on using the app.
So it is really silly that MoFo even tries to force an EULA down your throat,
when you can just build the software yourself and not have any restrictions
apply.

Chromium is similar -- if you build it yourself from the BSD-licensed code,
there are no restrictions on use, and no legal agreements to enter into.

Finally, EULAs are probably not valid, so this is all academic. I would really
like to see Google take you to court for using Chrome and not keeping your
contact information up to date. WTF.

~~~
bootload
_".... Chromium is similar -- if you build it yourself from the BSD-licensed
code, there are no restrictions on use, and no legal agreements to enter into.
..."_

Windows only at the moment, but good point.

 _"... Finally, EULAs are probably not valid, so this is all academic. I would
really like to see Google take you to court for using Chrome and not keeping
your contact information up to date. WTF. ..."_

Just extra legal armour that may or may not be used.

